# Dog attack



## Shungoat (Nov 19, 2009)

My poor goat was tied out this morning to eat his grain away from the other animals while we cleaned the stalls when a group of dogs ran up and attacked him! I'm so lucky I was looking out the window at the time or we would never have saved him. There was a pit-bull cross on his neck, a retriever cross at his back legs and a third small dog at his side. We ran out there and managed to scare the dogs away and the lucky goat came out with a very, very shallow tooth mark just under his ear and a scrape on the other side of his neck. We checked him all over for other wounds, and he's fine.
Except that he's in apparent shock. He started shaking while we were cleaning out and dressing his one little wound, and when we put him back inside he curled up in the corner and has been refusing any and all food. He doesnt want his hay, he doesn't want his goat grain, he didn't even want a treat that I tried to entice him with. We gave him a small dose of Probios to help his gut along, but were unsure about what we could give him for pain. We have Bute (Phenylbutazone) and IM Banamine (not sure of the official name of this, but it can be given IM or orally according to our vet) on hand, and not much else.
Do you think we should go get some penicillin? Or would you think that a shallow wound (cant even fit my fingertip in it) would be fine kept very, very clean.
Any ideas on how to get him out of the shock? We've put a big warm blanket on him in the mean time and made him a fluffy hay bed.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

awe poor baby.


as to pain meds - dont use bute as it isnt safe. Banamine is safe - 1cc per 100lbs you can overdose it a little as it wont hurt him if youdont have a small enough syringe to do units.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

There may be internal injuries you can't see. I would keep him warm and quiet. Give him some banamine and let him chill for a little bit. ray: :hug: 

I'd probably give him a tetanus booster as well and keep an eye out for infection.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh no...I am so sorry he was attacked ..... Give him the banamine it helps with swelling ...appetite and pain...also give him a tenus shot...or CD& T... if it has been a while.... or not at all...

There maybe other punctures... that you do not see.....dogs have 4 canines and when they attack ...it can leave all 4 punctures...if the goat has alot of hair it will hide them.... Although you may think his puncture wound is shallow it could be torn open deeper within.....I would irrigate it... keep it open for a few days ...after done put neosporin or something like that.....dogs saliva is full of bacteria and surface cleaning won't clean the bacteria....flush with iodine/water...make like a weak tea color.... 

I would also start on penicillin....for 5 days..

For the shock... keep him warm...but not to warm....quiet and comfortable.... have food /water acessable to him... Good luck.. :hug:


----------



## Shungoat (Nov 19, 2009)

Im glad we can use that banamine for something. We've had 2ccs left from when our horse was sick in November, we'll give him a half a cc of that (hes less than 50lbs for sure)
We did make sure there were no more wounds, he was fighting and the dogs didn't have him for long before we ran them off. We used a syringe full of peroxide solution and irrigated the only bleeding wound. We have Tri-Care cream which is like horsey neosporin that we put on it, then we put a gauze pad over that, and then vetrap that is only just tight enough to keep the gauze on. We can flush it with Novalsan (surgical solution used by vets) or iodine/water when we change his bandage tomorrow. The wound had stopped bleeding by the time we wrapped him up.

I forgot to add that we gave him a quick syringe of electrolytes and water to get his thirst up. We do have his food and water beside his little makeshift bed, and he's got one of our miniature horse's blankets on as well as being inside. The only other animal in the building/turn out is a chicken and shes old and quiet.

Thanks all for responding. It was pretty scary. The barn owner went out with his 4 wheeler and a shotgun trying to see if he couldnt find the dogs, but they took cover in a nearby mobile home park... hopefuly they will be afraid to come back but we will certainly find another way to feed the goat now!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> We've had 2ccs left from when our horse was sick in November, we'll give him a half a cc of that (hes less than 50lbs for sure)


I am glad you have banamine.....that will work...

Good that you didn't find anymore wounds...and caught the attack early.... :hug:



> We used a syringe full of peroxide solution and irrigated the only bleeding wound. We have Tri-Care cream which is like horsey neosporin that we put on it, then we put a gauze pad over that, and then vetrap that is only just tight enough to keep the gauze on. We can flush it with Novalsan (surgical solution used by vets) or iodine/water when we change his bandage tomorrow. The wound had stopped bleeding by the time we wrapped him up.


You have to be careful..with peroxide it kills good deep tissue....Flush with iodine/water solution..... Make sure it drains.....for a few days....Dog bacteria can make for a nasty infection... I am not sure ....that I would of wrapped it though....what is the location of it?


> electrolytes and water


Electrolites was good to give to keep him hydrated... :wink:

sounds like he is in a quiet place that is good...

Hopefully you can find those dogs...believe me they will be back....


----------



## Trace (Dec 29, 2008)

Can you clip the area to get a better look?


----------



## Shungoat (Nov 19, 2009)

Trace said:


> Can you clip the area to get a better look?


We can, but we didnt want to stress him out by cilpping him when he's never even seen a pair of clippers before.

Toth, the wound is about an inch under the base of his ear on head/neck, we wrapped it to keep the antibiotic cream on it. We'll pull the bandage in the morning to flush it out again and see if it can be managed as an open wound rather than a bandaged up one. Here's a pic of his little bandage setup. The pink on his lips is the electrolyte mix that we forced him to drink.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

he looks alert thats good.

Give him time to bounce back -- it was very stressful for him. try offering treats, crackers, cookies etc just to keep him going. 

Its infection and any illness from stress that will come later on that youreally need to worry about. 

I would leave the wound open and put blu-kote on it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Toth, the wound is about an inch under the base of his ear on head/neck, we wrapped it to keep the antibiotic cream on it. We'll pull the bandage in the morning to flush it out again and see if it can be managed as an open wound rather than a bandaged up one. Here's a pic of his little bandage setup. The pink on his lips is the electrolyte mix that we forced him to drink.


 Aww...poor baby.... in that spot... it is OK to leave it unwrapped....just keep him in a clean area.... :wink: Good luck....


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so sorry he had to go through that awful experience....you have done very well with treating him and you have gotten great advice as far as how to treat him. Kudos to you for having the heart and caring enough to treat him as a well loved goatie :hug:


----------



## Shungoat (Nov 19, 2009)

Ok evening update. My girlfriend went out to see him this evening as I had to work. She says he did eat some of his hay, and he did eat some of his grain, and that he was looking for his water when she arrived, so he's up and walking. She forgot to give him the banamine, so we're going to give him a bit in the morning if he still seems in pain (and Im sure he will be).
But at least he's up and moving!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is good news...  

........I will pray for him....poor baby... ray: :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I only give banamine once a day -- so thats perfectly fine that she "forgot" 

sounds like he is on the mend mentally. :thumb:


----------



## Shungoat (Nov 19, 2009)

Shun is infinitely better today! He got a small dose of banamine as he was moping around a bit but he perked up once it kicked in and the rain stopped. He even came to the door of his little barn, although he wouldn't come out. Got a better look at him today in the light and found the shallow scrapes of the other two canines that we couldnt find before. They werent even bleeding but we washed everything with surgical scrub and applied pain relieving anit-biotic ointment to them all. He finaly made some sound and struggled to get away when we did that, so he's certainly feeling better.
The one shallow puncture is already doing a little bit of healing, so I think he'll be fine. He ate his breakfast with a gusto this morning, and is alot more active. Thank you all so much for your help, I wouldn't have known what to do otherwise!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

that is great news...to hear.....it does sound like he will be better soon.....

Just to let you know.......Banamine.... is recommended to be given... every 36 hours no sooner.....if needed..... unless directed by a vet ...to give it more often.... :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It's been a while... how's is your baby..... Hope all is OK.... :hug:


----------

